# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Trolldi : quelles sont les ralits du travail  domicile ?

## Michael Guilloux

*Trolldi : quelles sont les ralits du travail  domicile ?*
*Partagez vos expriences*

Se lever  5h du matin, se brosser les dents, prendre son bain, se mettre un costume, prendre rapidement son petit djeuner et sortir de la maison  toute vitesse, parfois en manquant de faire un petit coucou  son gosse... Voici le cycle traditionnel vcu par de nombreux travailleurs pour ne pas arriver au boulot en retard. Mais, la ralit est tout autre pour les freelances ou salaris qui travaillent  domicile. 

De nombreuses personnes choisissent de travailler  domicile  cause de la flexibilit et lautonomie que cela peut apporter. Certaines entreprises parlent plutt de libert, ce qui les empcherait de sassurer que leurs employs travaillent effectivement. Pour cette raison, entre autres, ces dernires sopposent  ce que leurs salaris travaillent  domicile. Pour ceux qui nont jamais t dans une situation de freelances ou salaris travaillant  domicile, voici de manire image ce  quoi cela ressemble.


Il sagit toutefois dune ralit tronque du travail  domicile. Certes, il peut avoir des points ngatifs :

difficile de se dconnecter du travail, c'est presque du 24H/24 et 7j/7 ;difficile de se concentrer pour bosser srieusement ;tes voisins croient que tu es au chmage ou un hacker qui cherche  pirater une banque ;c'est toi qui dois dposer les enfants  l'cole tous les matins ;difficile de profiter de son djeuner, tu prends ton repas pendant que tu travailles.

Mais le travail  domicile a aussi des points positifs :

pas d'embouteillage, toujours  l'heure au boulot ;pas de cot de transport, une sacre conomie ;pas besoin de dpenser une fortune pour le djeuner ;pas besoin de porter un costume, un tee-shirt fait l'affaire ;pas besoin de perdre des minutes devant le miroir  essayer dajuster sa cravate ;tu peux porter les mmes vtements trois jours de suite ;pas besoin de prendre un bain avant de commencer  bosser le matin ;tu peux faire plusieurs boulots  la fois ;tu peux grer ton temps comme tu le veux, l'essentiel est de satisfaire le client ;jamais en retard au boulot, peu importe l'heure  laquelle tu commences  bosser ;super relaxe, tu peux regarder ton mission prfre pendant que tu travailles.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous dj travaill  domicile ? Partagez vos expriences.
 ::fleche::  Quest-ce qui caractrise le plus le travail  domicile, daprs vous ?

----------


## Invit

Pour moi, a ressemblait beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup  l'image de l'article, la belle vie quoi. Vivement que les enfants soient grands que je puisse y revenir.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Haseo86

Perso je vois le tltravail justement comme une solution de dconnexion, qui ne doit pas tre permanente.
Bien sr il y a des cas particuliers, comme un employ qui habite vraiment loin de son bureau, mais par exemple une journe de tltravail par semaine, a permet de varier son environnement de boulot, de traner sans problme toute le nuit sur un problme s'il le faut, de s'isoler un peu.

Bref, c'est comme absolument tout, c'est une bonne chose si utilis intelligemment.

----------


## Batou_37

Le tltravail est, selon moi, une solution d'avenir pour les entreprises. 
On y voit beaucoup d'avantages pour le salari:
- Meilleure productivit (+22% en moyenne)
- Economie (transport, vhicule, garde d'enfant, repas du midi etc...)
- Rduction des "parasites" au bureau (open-space, collgues qui crie au tlphone avec le client, personnes qui vous demandent quelque chose toutes les 3 minutes ...)
- Meilleure organisation personnelle (si horaires flexibles acceptes)
- etc.

Mais les entreprises ont beaucoup  y gagner aussi ....
- Meilleure attractivit et facilit  fidliser (grce  une meilleure qualit de vie des salaris) ==> Rduction du taux de turn-over
- Rduction de labsentisme et donc des cots lis au remplacement d'une personne
- Rduction de la taxe carbone (qui ne cesse d'augmenter depuis plusieurs annes)
- etc.

Mais pour que le tltravail se passe au mieux, il faut dfinir des rgles mais aussi accompagner l'ensemble des personnes dans cette organisation de travail (redfinir les rles des managers [management par objectifs] et des salaris, dfinir des rgles au sein des quipes [utilisation des outils de communication, dfinir les dispos etc], avoir des jours ou l'quipe se rassemble dans les mmes locaux [pas forcment ceux de l'entreprise: espaces de co-working, tlcentres ... a change des habitudes et c'est bien vu  ::):  )

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Franchement, je prfrerai tre sur le sol de "travail professionnel"...

Sa a dj fait l'objet d'au moins un film, Bruce Willis y est un "flic" et le crime ressemble sur le principe  se qui c'est produit dans sword art online.

Certains mtiers requirent juste un navigateur web pour accder  l'exercice de la profession (bureau distant par exemple) et d'autres beaucoup plus comme un local et du matriels spcialiss et ddis.

Si un de mes proches me demande mon adresse IP et le port pour accder  mon PC via une requte d'aide afin que je rsolve un problme sur un PC ou face quelque chose qu'ils ont des difficults  faire, c'est bien du point  point et du travail mais pas dans le cadre d'une profession.

Les forums de discutions c'est bien diffrent cependant... Un peu comme une runion de "grand *troll* qui se rencontre". L'entraide ? C'est une parti de la mthode, puisque les bases de connaissances sont nombreuses. ( il n'y a pas dmoticne robotis  ::oops::  )

----------


## palnap

En tltravail depuis 2 ans, je ne regrette absolument pas ma dcision !

J'ai pu acheter une grande maison en campagne (avec un bureau!), le boulot est  une heure de route mais ce n'est plus un problme, j'y vais tous les 15 jours histoire de voir mes collgues et de faire des points d'avancement de visu. Je travaille plus efficacement, moins longtemps, du coup je peux passer plus de temps avec mon fils, bref trs content.

Il reste quand mme quelques points ngatifs :
- On ne voit quasiment personne de la journe (a ncessite de se rattraper le soir et le week-end !)
- Il n'y a pas de sas de dcompression entre la vie pro et la vie familiale
- Il faut une certaine discipline et se mettre soi-mme un minimum de pression
- Ma femme a du mal  comprendre que je travaille quand je suis dans mon bureau  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,

Je travaille principalement depuis mon domicile.
10 ans dj.
Bon, faut dire que mes collgues et nos clients, ils sont assez loin tout de mme. Faudrait faire un bureau qui serait  cheval entre les US, l'Europe et l'Australie ... a risquerait de coter cher en frais de structure tout de mme  ::aie:: 
Certes, je vais me "ballader" par ci par la, et bosser une semaine chez untel ou une semaine chez l'autre. Oui, a a des avantages, c'est bien de rencontrer les gens, etc, etc .. Je vais mme dire, c'est indispensable.
Il y a des moments ou il faut avoir les gens en face.
Nanmoins, j'estime qu'il faut que cela soit trs cadr, avec des objectifs clairs. Parce que sinon, pour le boulot au quotidien qui me reviens, je le fais bien mieux au calme dans mon bureau.
Vraiment, vraiment, pour avoir connu les open spaces lorsque je travaillais dans un autre secteur, puis pendant un moment de l'open space une semaine par mois pendant 2 ans, je prfre de trs trs loin mon bureau calme.
Ok, c'est clair, j'y suis tout seul.
Donc pas de gentille collgue a draguer ... mais - et comme on est Trolldi, j'en profite - on peut y faire un peu ce qu'on y veut !
 -> Tlconfrence ou je n'ai pas grand chose  dire? Po grave .. je me vautre sur deux siges, nu sous mon peignoir et je me gratte les noisettes en attendant qu'ils parlent enfin de ce qui me concerne! 
J'avoue tout de mme avoir t stress lorsque je me suis rendu compte que pour parler j'avais aussi cliqu par inadvertance sur l'icone "webcam" !  ::mrgreen::  (vridique, videmment) Fort heureusement, il y a toujours un truc qui obstrue ma webcam, + je m'en suis rendu compte trs vite ...  mais je n'envisage pas les consquences si mon auditoire avait pu me voir dans cette "non tenue".
 -> Mon pouse me propose des activits sexuelles? Mme pas la peine de sortir du bureau ! Cela ne drangera personne ici et je retournerais vite fait au travail
 -> On peut lcher tranquille des gaz toxiques, le seul qui est indispos, c'est moi-mme et le papier de l'imprimante qui se froisse de douleur
 -> Je peux transformer certaines zones en table de petit-djeuner / djeuner / diner
 -> Je peux dcorer comme je veux ...  je vous laisse imaginer le bordel
 -> Comme nonc dans le sondage, je ne perds pas 3h/jour dans d'inutiles transports; je bosse  la place ...
 -> Je peux bosser la nuit si il faut, a drange personne
 -> Je peux bosser les WE, les jours fris,etc.. si il faut, a drange personne
 -> Je peux pester, gueuler autant que je veux
 -> Je peux faire la gueule (personne le verra de toutes manires)
 -> Je peux balancer pleins de conneries sur la Taverne de dvp.com, personne ne me dira rien  ::mrgreen::  (et pis de toutes manires, au final, si je bosse pas je suis pas pay, donc a ne regarde que moi)

Bon, allez, bon WE !

----------


## a028762

M^eme si le tltravail, sur un jour ou deux dans la semaine, j'y ai gout et certains avantages sont vidents, fatigue et dure du transport, gestion du temps, etc ... ,
le fait d'avoir des collgues, de pouvoir changer  la machine  caf,  la cantine, est un lment pour assurer la cohsion d'une entreprise, qui ne passe pas que par le management.
Mon pouse tant encore en activit, elle est en tltravail presque intgral, n'allant sur son site que de temps en temps, pas s^ur qu'elle profite plainement de la cohsion de son service.
Les activits syndicales et du CE se dlitent aussi. Alors, attention.

----------


## Sunchaser

> - Ma femme a du mal  comprendre que je travaille quand je suis dans mon bureau


Oui tu as tout  fait raison!
 ::bravo:: 

Et cela est trs gnral.
Il apparait un truc vraiment dingue: personne ne semble comprendre que quand je suis dans mon bureau, je dois tre concentr, j'ai des "responsabilits", des trucs  produire,  rendre dans un temps prcis tout de mme, etc, etc,etc ... bref, on bosse quoi !
Mais non.
C'est bien l'troite mentalit franaise me semble-t-il, qui fait que quelqu'un qui ne serait pas gentillement "dans un bureau-comme-tout-le-monde-sur-un-lieu-de-travail", et bien  il ne travaille pas vraiment.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bon, et pis tiens, j'en rajoute une:
-> si je m'emmerde, je peux jouer  a par exemple:


Personne ne me dira rien ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> C'est bien l'troite mentalit franaise me semble-t-il, qui fait que quelqu'un qui ne serait pas gentillement "dans un bureau-comme-tout-le-monde-sur-un-lieu-de-travail", et bien  il ne travaille pas vraiment.


Variante de ma femme polonaise(pour les rares jours de tltravail que j'ai pris) : "je sais que tu travailles, mais j'ai juste besoin de 30 secondes......" et a tourne  l'enfer.

Avantage pour mon collgue toujours en tltravail : en t, le midi, il fait trempette dans sa piscine.

----------


## Xerthes

J'aurais une autre question qui est comment trouv du tltravail? Y-a-t'il des pistes pour ce lancer l dedans?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

J'ai jamais cru que tltravail rimait avec freelance...

Pourtant, sa y ressemble fort selon les prcdents commentaires.

La grande majorit des mtiers faisant appel  cette mthodes sont lis  l'informatique bureautique, tudes & dveloppements et au "helpdesk en tous genre"... Le passage  lindustrie, les pratiques plus manuelles qu'intellectuelles et pas vraiment relationnelle risque de d'tre compliqu...

Si humainement vous vous sentez bien comme sa, je peux trs bien vous comprendre. Vous avez fait les tudes et obtenus les diplmes pour cela...

----------


## Invit

> J'aurais une autre question qui est comment trouv du tltravail? Y-a-t'il des pistes pour ce lancer l dedans?


Tout dpend si tu cherches un poste en entreprise en tltravail ou si tu veux t'installer  ton compte. Perso, j'avais opt pour le portage salarial : environ 30 % de revenus en moins, mais les avantages du statut de salari.

----------


## v1cent

Il faut bien diffrencier freelance et tltravail pour une entreprise qui vous salarie, et tltravail  domicile ou tltravail dans un bureau ddi (qui peut tre un centre de tltravail ou espace de coworking)

Toutes ces situations ont des avantages et inconvnients, je crois bien avoir  peu prs tout test...

L o je suis le plus  l'aise pour travailler, c'est dans un bureau ddi  deux pas de mon domicile, et en freelance. C'est ce qui me corresponds le mieux.

Ainsi beaucoup moins de distractions et de relchement (il fallait traverser la route, donc s'habiller, ne pas trimballer sa nourriture ou un ordi portable ouvert...). Pas trop de mlange non plus entre le travail et la maison, le simple fait de traverser la route/le jardin est un vrai sas de dcompression. De mme si quelqu'un a besoin de moi le fait d'avoir  se dplacer, de me faire quitter le bureau pour aller consacrer du temps  quelque chose met une barrire psychologique au "truc qui prends deux secondes". Le fait de laisser son matriel dans un btiment spar permet de penser  autre chose pendant les repas (mme si il m'arrivait de prendre un repas du soir dans le bureau en cas de besoin).

Et si un client appelle en catastrophe parce qu'il a tout pt en modifiant juste un truc dans un fichier, je suis oprationnel en 1 minutes.

Aujourd'hui j'ai dmnag et je bosse en quipe sur le projet du moment dans un espace de coworking, mais j'ai achet un garage pour faire mon futur bureau et j'ai hte de pouvoir y travailler... Quand aux voisins, y'a dj 2 freelances dans le hameau, je crois qu'ils commencent  intgrer la notion  ::mrgreen:: 

Quand je bossais  la maison proprement dite, mme avec une chambre ddie, je distinguait beaucoup plus difficilement le temps pass  travailler du temps personnel

----------


## NSKis

> J'aurais une autre question qui est comment trouv du tltravail? Y-a-t'il des pistes pour ce lancer l dedans?


Allez... Promis... Jur... Si je croise une socit qui est d'accord de te payer pour faire la grasse matine en peignoir... Je te mets en contact  ::mrgreen:: 

PS: Soit pas impatient parce que en Suisse, c'est pas trop  la mode...

----------


## Jitou

En mettant l'accent uniquement sur ce que l'employeur gagne rellement car c'est a qui peut faire bouger les lignes:

- Un salari qui arrive au boulot aprs avoir pass 1h dans les bouchons ou les transports en communs bonds (quant ils ne sont pas en grve !) c'est un salari qui est immdiatement disponible pour le travail, a parait vident mais il faut le dire quand mme.

- Lorsqu'on est dveloppeur on a besoin de concentration pour avancer efficacement or dans un openspace collectif, le bruit ambiant, les runions sauvages, les conversations tlphoniques d'autrui, les sollicitations incessantes pour les pauses caf, les dfils de mode de la gente fminine, les collgues qui fredonnent ou font des blagues sont autant de nuisances parfois bien agrables mais qui font plonger les taux de productivit de la journe.

- Un enfant malade  garder  la maison parce que la nounou ou la crche ne peux pas le garder pour des raisons sanitaires c'est 1 journe de cong en moins  poser et 1 journe de production non perdue pour l'employeur et accessoirement des clients qui n'attendent pas le retour du presta (mme raisonnement avec la matine pose pour attendre le plombier ou prendre 1h pour voir le toubib ...)

- Des conomies sur la participation des frais de tickets restau et d'abonnement de transport pour l'employeur.

- Ce sont aussi des frais de location de btiment en moins en pratiquant les bureaux partags sachant que sur les grandes villes chres comme Paris ou Lyon l'conomie serait consquente, quelques millions d'euros.


J'ai dj fais du tltravail et suis revenu au taf "normal" dans un openspace avec 1h de trajet pour rejoindre mon boulot. Je vois ce que j'ai perdu et ce qui est gaspill par les SSII franaises qui ne semble pas bien prendre la mesure du pb pourtant il suffit de voir ce qui se passe dans les pays anglo saxon. Il y a clairement des points de comptitivit  gagner de ce ct l pour les SSII mais personne n'ose franchir le pas pour l'instant.

----------


## v1cent

J'ai constat qu'en espace de coworking aussi, la productivit avait tendance  chuter, par contre c'est un peu compens par l'augmentation du rseau professionnel que a inclue via les discussions autour de machine  caf et les prestations que a amne (dans mon cas a s'est produit pour de vrai ! )

----------


## marsupial

J'ai carrment du mal  faire comprendre que le monde dispose de 24 fuseaux horaires de travail ininterrompu, de pouvoir tenir 72h veill sans manger et que je peux avoir les grands de ce monde  toute heure. Mon voisinage me prend pour un clochard parce que je n'ai pas un complet veston et que je ne prends pas le train comme tout le monde pour me rendre  l'usine.  ::mouarf::

----------


## fenkys

> C'est bien l'troite mentalit franaise me semble-t-il, qui fait que quelqu'un qui ne serait pas gentillement "dans un bureau-comme-tout-le-monde-sur-un-lieu-de-travail", et bien  il ne travaille pas vraiment.


C'est marrant, parce que ma belle fille et ses copines n'ont jamais eu de problmes  comprendre a. Elles ne m'ont que trs rarement dranges. Et pourtant je suis souvent  la maison et elles aussi. Question d'ducation peut-tre.




> Avantage pour mon collgue toujours en tltravail : en t, le midi, il fait trempette dans sa piscine.


Avantages pour moi, le tltravail en t c'est sur ma terrasse sous mon parasol, allong sur la chaise longue.




> - Des conomies sur la participation des frais de tickets restau et d'abonnement de transport pour l'employeur.


Mme en travaillant depuis la maison, un travailleur doit manger  midi. Il est cens avoir les mmes avantages qu'un employ qui vient tous les jours au bureau. Si ses collgues ont des tickets resto, lui aussi. Quant  l'abonnement de transport, que tu t'en serve 3, 4 ou 5 jours par semaines, c'est le mme prix. Si tu viens au bureau 2 fois par semaines, tu dois recevoir toi aussi une aide si tes collgues en reoivent une.

----------


## sizvix

Pour ma part, je continue de me lever  4h du mat' , mais pour bosser 3h avant d'aller rveiller tout le monde dans la maison  ::): 
Du coup, j'ai plein de temps en plus pour coder des nouveaux trucs dans de nouvelles technos et grer plus facilement les augmentations de charges de travail
Mais tonnamment , les boites qui prenne en tltravail, a ne cours pas les rues ...

----------


## theMonz31

Bonjour

Moi, 4 ans de tltravail...

De temps en temps, des collgues passent  la maison (je suis seul de ma boite sur Toulouse)... et je vais en rdv client une fois par mois, parfois plus, parfois moins.

Moi, ds 8h, je suis devant l'ordi... parfois, la journe est calme, parfois plus remplie suivant les besoins en dveloppement de mes clients, ma boite...

L'avantage est vraiment celui de grer son temps... et puis, parfois, c'est pratique de pouvoir, depuis son domicile faire une mise  jour d'un site Web le week-end pour
viter de dranger les utilisateurs...
Aprs, on ne compte pas les heures, dans les 2 sens, cel dit... ya des semaines hyper calmes, d'autres beaucoup moins.

Et c'est vrai que quand on a des gamins, a facilite grandement la gestion des aller-retour pour les loisirs, activits du soir, runion au lyce, collge, etc...

Bref, un bon compromis surtout quand son pouse travaille un peu loin, parfois "tard" (19h)..

Mais a fait clairement du bien de voir du monde le soir (activit, sport, obligatoire) sinon, on devient vite ermite errant  ::):

----------


## LooserBoy

Hors SSII, il m'est arriver de pratiquer  de nombreuses reprises.
Que ce soit pour des problmes de conditions mtorologiques empchant de se rendre au travail, des horaires dcals pour des mise en prod, du retard accumuls sur plusieurs projets parce qu'au bureau, j'tais en permanence drang et/ou que j'avais t trop en dplacement, a faisait vraiment du bien d'avoir cette possibilit. Certes, a demande une certaine rigueur pour ne pas basculer dans la drive de procrastiner.

L'inconvnient du tltravail est le lien social qui doit tre maintenu d'une autre manire, pour ne pas finir avec des vtements dchirs d'avoir t ports aussi longtemps d'affil et un ballon tch nomm Wilson pos  ct de soi...  ::aie:: 

Par contre, j'adorais aller bouffer  la brasserie prs de chez moi. J'y retrouvais des potes qui en avait fait leur cantine.
La gestion du temps tait aussi un gros avantage. Pouvoir aller faire les courses quand tout le monde est au travail, priceless...
Et dtail qui avait aussi son importance: pas de pauses caf/clopes, la cafetire et le cendrier sont  proximit... 10 minutes par-ci, 10 minutes par-l, au bout d'un moment, a fait une heure ou plus... et pas d'interruption dans la rflexion ou lexcution de la tche en cours...

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,

Bon, on est pas Trolldi, je sais, et ce que je vais pondre va peut tre sembler un peu "rude" ou bien disons terre  terre  certains, mais tant pis ...
Il y a un avantage terrible a travailler de chez soi, quelle que soit la raison (tltravail, travailleur indpendant), et que personne je crois n'a cit jusqu' prsent: les toilettes !  ::mrgreen:: 
Si il y a bien un truc gnial, c'est bien de pouvoir aller poser sa mine tranquille dans ses toilettes rien qu' soi, non?  ::mouarf:: 
Parce que franchement, il y a des boites en France ou cela frle l'aventure ... quand je vois qu'en Allemagne, je suis toujours tomb sur des chiottes grand luxe, je me demande ce qu'on a dans la tte chez nous.
Moi je dis, rien ne vaut ses propres toilettes et si a c'est pas un avantage "priceless" ..

----------


## SurferIX

Je travaille chez moi depuis 5 ans.
Avantages :
- sur le plan famillial : gnial. Prof malade (comme maintenant), tu garde les enfants
- courses rapides ? Ok, aller retour
- conomie d'essence trs importante il faut compter, tout accumul (essence + usure voiture), 50c / km, comptez a va vite
- planning : comme vous voulez
Inconvnients (par ordre croissant) :
- ta femme croit que tu fous jamais rien (bah si elle te vois revenir trois fois dans la cuisine pour te faire un caf c'est que t'es pas concentr et donc tu fous rien, bien sr...)
- on croit que t'es toujours dispo genre on croit que tu ne travaille pas : les gens, je ne sais pas pourquoi, si tu leur dis que tu bosse chez toi, dans leur tte, comme tu peux arrter quand tu veux, t'es "disponible tout le temps" : all je suis dans les embouteillages, t'es l tu peux aller chercher mes enfants ? Tu peux aller chercher ma mre au TGV ? Tu peux... etc
- inconvnient qui grossit avec le temps : le boulot reste dans votre tte 24h/24, et pour peu qu'un client soit difficile et exigeant, a devient insupportable
- inconvnient majeur : c'est simple : quand on est seul, on est sur ses technos, on les utilise, on a des clients. Donc on applique ce qu'on sait. Mais on est seul. Vous allez voir o je veux en venir. Quand t'es entreprise, tu as plein de personnes  ct de toi, qui font leur vie et dcouvrent plein de choses. A la pause de midi, tu discute et tu apprends normment de choses. Enormment. Bref, seul tu ne progresse plus ou que trs peu, alors que quand tu es en entreprise, tu peux toujours tre  la pointe et savoir ce qui se passe partout via les changes entre collgues. C'est le seul et unique inconvnient que je vois.

J'ai la chance d'enseigner dans plusieurs tablissement (je suis "intervenant extrieur" pour reprendre les termes) et de ce fait si je veux gagner ma vie, je suis oblig de suivre ce qu'on me demande. J'ai donc d apprendre NodeJS pour l'apprendre aux autres, puis MongoDb, puis Python, puis Django, etc. Bref je me suis tenu  jour grce  cela. Je Mais je vois que depuis deux ans, on est satisfait et on ne me demande plus rien de nouveau. Il faut donc que je recherche tout ce qu'il faut pour voluer tout seul... en plus de travailler seul.

Bref pour rsumer : que des avantages, seul inconvnient : pas de relationnel, donc on volue moins vite (voire si on reste trop sur ses acquis, on rgresse).

----------


## escartefigue

Je souscrit  l'essentiel de ce qui a dj t dit plus haut

J'ai beaucoup apprci la possibilit d'organiser sa journe  peu prs comme on le souhaite, mme s'il faut bien sur mnager des plages horaires compatibles avec les relations extrieures (clients, fournisseurs, collgues...) et la suppression des problme de transport et de parking et les conomies qui vont avec

A l'poque o j'ai pratiqu le tltravail, j'avais des conditions favorables : une pice consacre au boulot, sans enfants qui jouent dans les pattes, le tlphone sous la main et aussi un accs  distance  mon poste de travail de bureau, sur lequel je retrouvai donc tous mes outils, raccourcis, documentation etc...

J'imagine que dans un autre contexte c'est sans doute beaucoup moins favorable.

Au niveau des horaires, mme si je pratiquai des horaires trs diffrents de ceux de bureau (je commencai beaucoup plus tot et finissais beaucoup plus tard, mais avec de gros trous dans la journe), je faisais globalement bien plus d'heure. Le confort de vie incite  l'assiduit  ::):

----------


## chouetz

Quand bien mme j'ai des enfants  la maison, je suis moins drang en tltravail qu'au bureau. 
Mais plus qu'un ou 2 jours par semaine dans mon environnement de travail a serait contre productif (parce que c'est toujours mieux d'tre prsents aux runions importantes que derrire son tlphone)
J'imagine qu'il faut juste adapter a  son travail personnel

----------


## Eurysthe

C'est ma 18 anne en indpendant, et on peut effectivement confirmer les avantages noncs.
En ce qui concerne les bnfices, c'est toutefois moins rmunrateur qu'en tant salari ( moins d'tre un forat du boulot).
La protection sociale, a pche aussi pour avoir un niveau aussi satisfaisant que le salariat. Quand  la retraite, alors l, tu as intrt a dj avoir de petites conomies pour voir arriver les vieux jours sereinement!

Un dernier point, en tant que dveloppeur, on "tient" ses clients - plus ils te confient de projets en toute insouciance, plus ils sont scotchs. La contrepartie de cette sorte "d'assurance vie", c'est que lorsque tu veux lcher un peu de pression - le sparadrap, il te tient  la peau et c'est trs difficile de le dcoller...

----------

